# Antenna for VHF radio



## Ramon (Aug 8, 2009)

We have a Cobra hand-held model MR HH325 VP radio that we use on Lake Erie. Sometimes I can hear only 1/2 of a conversation. Not mine mind you. I do a radio check and get a callback. But when 2 other guys are talking about the fishing, I sometimes can't hear both of them.

So I was thinking of getting an antenna for the boat that we can connect to the radio. Any suggestions? Anything to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Handheld radios were never designed for long range communication. They are only 5 watts output. An external antenna will improve reception, but your transmission will still be limited. 

8ft fiberglass is the only way to go. Shakespeare 5206C is a great value.


----------



## Ramon (Aug 8, 2009)

We are looking for a gain in reception to be able to pick up more communications on the lake. Are you saying that we will have a loss in transmission strength by using the antenna?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

If you put a higher antenna on the boat it will allow you to hear transmissions (receive) from further away. However since your transmission power is only 5 watts you will still be limited in your transmission distance. 
I would suggest getting a decent perm mount VHF marine radio. Those should give you the option to transmit at 5 watts ( close range) or 25 watts ( longer distances). Keep the handheld as a backup.
Don't skimp when it comes to safety equipment. And that is a marine radio's primary function - Safety... not listening to others talk about fishing.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i always called the coast gaurd station when going for the latest forcast,i don t trust noa radio. get a permanent mounted radio for farther reception and transmitions when i was on the lake.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

keep the handheld for emergency use only and invest in a good permanent mount VHF with a good quality 8' antenna. world of difference.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

when out on the water, position handheld like you're holding a football, move arm rapidly forward and release, then return to port and buy a real radio, lol.

Seriously, I have a good permanent radio and antenna and I still hear half conversations, I think that it's just the other guy is too far away.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MikeC said:


> Seriously, I have a good permanent radio and antenna and I still hear half conversations, I think that it's just the other guy is too far away.


Or using a handheld!


----------



## Ramon (Aug 8, 2009)

Thx to all for their inputs.


----------

